# Shaft --- Need 6-spline PTO yoke?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I need to build a new half shaft for my Ford flail mower. I am constructing the part from the tractor to female coupler shaft going to the gearbox on the flail mower. Do I need just a 6-spline PTO yoke (looking for the same type PTO yoke as is on standard bushhog units etc) or it referred as something else? Any idea on sources or general pricing for this part? I am going to weld the square iron to this part to complete the shaft. 

Any ideas and thanks!
Andy
Bye


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Do they have Tractor Supply Companies out in you neck of the woods? They usually have that stuff in stock. Other than that I have no idea.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes, most tractor supply outfits have a selection of yokes and tubes to choose from. You can mix 'n match components to assemble a wide variety of half shafts. First, find the matching square tube, then the yoke that fits it. Then you need to select the proper size cross kit that fits the yoke, and finally the 6-spline hookup of the size to match the u-joint. I don't know about a mail/ internet source for these items, but I do know that there are lots of sizes available and that I like to select the pieces in person to make sure I get the right ones.

Also, some implement dealers keep old half shafts around and you just might get lucky and find what you need there. 

Good luck.
waynl


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I found out today that I need the two PTO yokes, 1 1/8" square receive-side, cross brace piece and then the quick release PTO yoke side for the tractor.

I was quoted $87.50 for all 3 parts...any comments on this?

Andy


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Andy, that sounds about right, a complete shaft around here runs about $300 CDN.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Not bad at all!!

Hows the flail mower coming along, anyway??

waynl


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, guess the input shaft on the mower side (female square shaft) is not 1 1/8" ---- ask me how I know. 

:furious:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Andy, we just put a complete new d/shaft on a 5' FORD531 special rotorary mower and the price will floor you ....... 735.78+s&h:dazed: :dazed: My boss almost choked his coffee up on that bill for a small d/shaft... Thank the heavena that it only uses a shear pin. I would say for the product you purchased was well worth the investment.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Andy, we just put a complete new d/shaft on a 5' FORD531 special rotorary mower and the price will floor you ....... 735.78+s&h:dazed: :dazed: My boss almost choked his coffee up on that bill for a small d/shaft... Thank the heavena that it only uses a shear pin. I would say for the product you purchased was well worth the investment. *




Hey is there any body out there:dazed: :dazed: I have come to the conclusion that you all dont believe me on the prices.. See the attached invoice.... Think that their parts dept does 4.5 mill a year....You would be low


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

Ernieg,

Sounds to me like that is about halfway to a new mower! If so,I'd tell 'em to keep it.

And I always thought Ford prices were better (more reasonable) than JD!!

waynl


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy, is there a Ford/New Holland dealer in your area? You might run this by their Service dept. guy and perhaps one of their old timers may have an idea or two from past experience as to what you need. They may even have a salvidge shaft from a junked piece of equipment that might work for you. Just a thought if you haven't already checked this.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What is the latest with your flail mower Andy? Is it up and running yet?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Come on Andy, tell us...........Did you get "Shafted" yet?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Come on Andy, tell us...........Did you get "Shafted" yet? *


I hate when that happens! :duh:  Bye :idea:


----------

